# you're welcome



## don't know hungarian

In english when someone says thank you we say "you're welcome"  what is the correct response in hungarian?


----------



## Sowka

Hello don't know Hungarian 

Welcome to WordReference!

I'm an absolute beginner in Hungarian, but my textbook says that the appropriate answer to "Köszönöm" is "kérem".


----------



## francisgranada

"Kérem" (please) is one of the possibilities, but I think more frequent and less formal is "szívesen" (gladly). Also "nincs mit" (not at all).


----------



## tomtombp

I think "kérem" is way too formal and/or outdated and/or pretentious these days. The most common and best reply is "szívesen". Also "nincs mit" as francis stated. Besides we also tend to use (at least myself) American responses like ok. I'm not sure others do that and if it's polite enough. I use it informally and only with friends and in "low priority" matters.


----------



## gorilla

I would not say "OK" as a response to "Thanks!". For really low priority matters, like handing over the salt at the table, I'd rather not answer at all.


----------



## tomtombp

I understand. It may sound kind of rude. Maybe when you're asked for a favor and thanked for it? You say: (It's) ok, to mean that it was nothing for you and you were glad that you could be of help. Or does it suggest just the opposite, that you did what they asked you to do but you didn't really like it?


----------



## francisgranada

Turning back to the original question, whatever globalized be our world, the normal (commonly used) answer in the Hungarian speaking territory of this _lacrimarum valle_ (world)  is "szívesen" and not "ok" ... Of course, "ok" is a possible general response for everything today, but far not so common as it may seem ... This "ok" works e.g. also in Italian or German, neverthless the "normal" answer (even today) is "prego" and "bitte" ...


----------



## don't know hungarian

thank you for all of your responses. they have been very helpful.


----------

